# 2021 Giant TCR advanced pro 1 Creaking!



## Geoge.G. (Sep 11, 2021)

I bought a few months ago a new TCR Advanced pro disc 1 and almost from the beginning I am having this awful creaking noise. It has less than 1k miles. Has been back to shop 4 times. Last time it stayed 6 weeks while I was on a trip. Everything that can be tightened or greased has been done, I assume. Can someone from noise tell what it could be? Does anyone else have simialar issue? NOTE: After taking it to shop, its quiet for about 30 miles, and then slowly the noise comes back. Few ticks at first and then all the time like in the video below.


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

Here are a few questions for you.
Does it happen at any effort/speed of pedaling?
Does it happen when you are seated, standing or both?

Are there washers between the pedals and the crank arms? (a possible source)
Ask the LBS to swap wheels and give the bike a quick ride with different wheels (in case it's the wheels).
Try a different saddle and seat post. 

Assuming everything is toques to spec, everything that needs greased is greased and any carbon on carbon parts than need carbon grip have carbon grip... 

My guess: It's the press fit bottom bracket. 
Ask the LBS to try replacing the bottom bracket.

Other possibilities. the crankset could have movement in it. 

I have a Niner RLT - RDO and it has been creaking from day one (July 27th). It only happens when I'm pedaling (seated or standing). We checked everything but the bottom bracket. Once we eliminated everything else we were left with the bottom bracket. Parts are now on the way. The bike shop has also ordered in a new crank set, as there's a know issue with "micro-movement" within the crank spindle interface with Easton (so I'm told). My hopes is that with a new bottom bracket and/or crankset I'll be fix things. 

There are video on dealing with noisy bottom bracket two from GCN. 

I wish you luck, the TCR is a nice bike and was near the top of my list when I was shopping for a bike.


----------



## Joshuadelacruz90893 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hey Geoge, have you solve your issue?


----------

